# teds review



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys I do have to critic my own shoot for sure or it wouldn`t be a archery weekend.. I think we did pretty good as for getting off the course by 2 pm with a true 85 total registered shooters 5 came in on Sunday to shoot a half round.and a very relaxed start at 9 am... I know we ran out of water for maybe 10-15 minuets in one of the coolers and next year the fix is a walky talky there so some one can call for it when they see it getting low .. must admit though it was cold and lots of ice.. lol next shade issue .... have some parasol umbrellas already bought a dozen of them... next target 22 looked iffy for safety but shooters to the left where 400 feet away but this will get changed for safety issues ...we won`t wait for mayor next time ... but we did have fun with the novelty shoot with the crowd right there to watch and bobby brown walked away with 60 dollars gas money for the trip down....and I think the kids will like the newspaper pics for sure from the 2 newspapers that covered the shoot.. one the Perth courier and the other the Perth emc for this week.. I will try to get links... food was good but I will get a hotter bbq for next year or should we do hip of beef or pig on a spit you guys let me know in advance so I can organize this...prizes well what can I say ..even I have to pat my self on the back for those babies... and that goes to say without mention again thanks to all our sponsors.. I know there where some roots on the course but they will be another year older and more rotten.. and mike walsh I`ll try to find that thistle that got ya ... the fifty fifty was great 300 dollars to Mike wilson.. guess whos buying gas for our next trip to n Bay... I have the trailer... well hope you guys had a great time Oh and why would the big cash shooters split the money and pay out the fourth place guy....Most charity shoots the winners donate some back to the cause....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Have heard nothing but good on the shoot Ted! Good on ya.

The only thing I will say about the above post.....What the winners do with the money...is up to them. It should not reflect bad on them regardless of what they do with it.

Congrats to the winners! Can't wait to see the results. Where do I find them?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

its just that the cash had been decided before they even stepped onto the course for the second round.. kinda takes the competition out of it all..just my opinion... I don`t care how they spend it but ???????would of been funny if the 5th place guy was close enough to finish in the top 3 then oops ......


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Scores Ted??? C'mon man!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--D and I had a blast thanks for the warm up for Running Bear Ted


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

yo tinker cheque your notificaion


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Results for you PIC!!!!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1542468&p=1061512606#post1061512606


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ted ,if anyone had stepped up into 4th all bets were off.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like you were lucky I dropped a nickel on the couger then Dodge........ hehehehe


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

The agreement did not lower the level of competition that is for sure! Paul shot one 8 on 25 targets with 14 X's, I shot two 8's and 14x's. Dave and I were still tied after 46 targets, I only got away from him by shooting X's on the last 4 targets after her had a streak of 7 x's in a row to tie things up again. And Dave and I were shooting fixed pin sights! By far the tightest shooting I have been involved in at a tournament for a long time. Paul was a shooting machine this weekend and was pleasure to shoot against! great warm up for the worlds.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nudlebush said:


> Sounds like you were lucky I dropped a nickel on the couger then Dodge........ hehehehe


Yes, your nickel made me $250 Thanks Andy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

now Blake that was a slip right when you called Dave her in your post lol lol lol


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey boys, some fine shoot'n by the looks of those scores and the detailed stories. A big way to go to Paul as he is also off a fresh championship win at the Hoyt shoot as well. Obviously that new bow is feel'n good in your hands. You always were an awesome shooter. Hope to see you and Emile down at the Worlds. As for the final day, as I read Blakester's notes I can just hear ya Blake as you head from target to target. Non stop yammering and trying to get into the boys heads hey. LOL!! I would have loved to be there just to tag along and listen to the conversation. I know Paul must have been shooti'n real hot to hold off the Blakester when he is shooting under pressure. Hey Andy, too bad about that nickel, it would have been great for you to be up there tied with big Danny Dodge. Great shoot'n boys and Congrats. Hope to see some of ya at this weekend's Running Bear or down at the World's.

Todd.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There was some great shooting going on and it was fun to watch. I believe Mr. Dodge had a couple of shooters close to derailing him LOL


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree Randy it was a real treat shooting both days with some awesome shooters, it was a lot of fun and pointed out that it doesn't have to be life and death on the course.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Are we having fun yet at teds shoot..*

Posted for Ted.....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*smirnoff*

I dont remember making those faces....somebody must have spiked my smirnoff....

Andy

:mg:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

and a fine job doing it....lol lol looks like everybody had fun...MAN THOSE STEAKS WHERE GOOD....


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy there has to be a ham at every event but why is it aways the same guy LOL


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The steaks were an " 11 " for sure Ted.
Hope to see some more pics soon.
What a blast !!!


----------

